# Misconceptions About English



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2015)

Some misconceptions about the English language.


----------



## Glinda (May 10, 2015)

I break all those rules except the one about "whose" - I use it only in reference to people and the word "literally".  I don't use it to mean "figuratively".  We were taught that "literally" and "figuratively" are not synonymous.


----------

